# Mediterranian diet



## jswordy (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm sure you saw all the news about the Mediterranian diet's benefits. 

But did you know "Mediterranian dieters were urged to minimize consumption of soda pop and fats that are in partially solid form and to limit consumption of commercially baked sweets and pastries to no more than three times per week. *They also were told they could drink wine in moderation - about seven glasses a week."*

Well, I was tickled pink! I usually sit with a glass of wine and eat pecans gathered in fall from my trees while drinking. All I am missing is the olive oil. I long ago cut out baked goods, and 7 goblets of wine is about what I drink every Friday night! WOOOT! I is a health nut!


----------



## sceleste54 (Mar 3, 2013)

The article I read stated to drink AT LEAST seven glasses per week... I made sure my t - totalling hubby read that part..


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2013)

Yep, saw that 7+ glasses of wine and said w0oT!!!!!!!!! 

EVOO is all we cook with.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Mar 3, 2013)

I generally only drink one glass per night but the wife thinks my glass is too large.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2013)

Yea, supposed to be 5ozs! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2013)

sceleste54 said:


> The article I read stated to drink AT LEAST seven glasses per week... I made sure my t - totalling hubby read that part..




Link please!


----------



## rezod11 (Mar 3, 2013)

Be aware of where your olive oil is coming from. 
http://www.npr.org/2011/12/12/143154180/losing-virginity-olive-oils-scandalous-industry


----------



## rezod11 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ibglowin, that is the perfect size glass of wine IMO...


----------



## oldwhiskers (Mar 3, 2013)

Ibglowin, that looks to be about the right size for a wine glass.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey, just for the record, the quoted material in my OP is from the Associated Press article on it.

Oh, and I hear ya on glass size!  But let's not rain on my parade here! There are three glasses per bottle in my calculations.

The Mayo Clinic gets specific and says at http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/mediterranean-diet/CL00011 that it is RED wine you must drink. Then they get detailed...



> The health effects of alcohol have been debated for many years, and some doctors are reluctant to encourage alcohol consumption because of the health consequences of excessive drinking. However, alcohol — in moderation — has been associated with a reduced risk of heart disease in some research studies.
> 
> The Mediterranean diet typically includes a moderate amount of wine. This means no more than 5 ounces (148 milliliters) of wine daily for women (or men over age 65), and no more than 10 ounces (296 milliliters) of wine daily for men under age 65. More than this may increase the risk of health problems, including increased risk of certain types of cancer.
> 
> If you're unable to limit your alcohol intake to the amounts defined above, if you have a personal or family history of alcohol abuse, or if you have heart or liver disease, refrain from drinking wine or any other alcohol. Also keep in mind that red wine may trigger migraines in some people.



Um, I guess piling up all my glasses on Fridays won't work. Heh.


----------



## rezod11 (Mar 4, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Hey, just for the record, the quoted material in my OP is from the Associated Press article on it.
> 
> Oh, and I hear ya on glass size!  But let's not rain on my parade here! There are three glasses per bottle in my calculations.



Perhaps you should go with the 1.5L bottles then...


----------



## oldwhiskers (Mar 4, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> Perhaps you should go with the 1.5L bottles then...



1+ on the 1.5L bottles


----------



## Grasshopper (Mar 5, 2013)

You guys are lushes. I limit myself to one glass a night.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 5, 2013)

oldwhiskers said:


> 1+ on the 1.5L bottles



Easier to obtain used 750 ml and to store them. I am tempted to try bag storage, as some have done here (http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f4/question-about-ageing-bag-box-35871/), but that might be a little TOO convenient, if you know what I mean.


----------



## robie (Mar 5, 2013)

oldwhiskers said:


> Ibglowin, that looks to be about the right size for a wine glass.



At least for the smaller appetizer serving, just to wet your whistle.


----------



## sceleste54 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's the link to the article that phrased it "at least seven glasses". I like that one..

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/diet-prevents-heart-attacks


----------

